# Aquaray Grobeam 500: Light level?



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Also, please vote before looking at the results--I want first impressions please. :tongue:


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I have PAR values being added to my LED thread for this soon, just waiting on the second response from tropical marine center. Should tell you exactly where it is in the range.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Suppose we all vote for high light. Will that assure you than you have high light? Oops, we meant to vote for low light.:biggrin:


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Suppose we all vote for high light. Will that assure you than you have high light? Oops, we meant to vote for low light.:biggrin:


I'm just asking for opinions from people who may have more experience with led lighting than myself, from which I will draw judgements and conclusions.  Plus, it's interesting to hear what people have to say anyway.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

well.. par will tell you what the light level is, regardless of what people think... I'd vote if i knew but i have no clue..


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, just saw samamorgan's excellent thread.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

The guy here is big on the "PUR" of these lights:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html#led

Interestingly, the picture shows much more growth from a 12 watt LED than from a 150 watt metal halide (terrestrial plants, and I'm not sure what LED was used in the test).

These could be just pretty good, or they could be game changers. However, if you believe the article above, standard PAR readings might not be enough to judge these lights (just sayin' -- I'm not taking sides here  ).


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

galabar said:


> The guy here is big on the "PUR" of these lights:
> 
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html#led
> 
> ...


Problem is you cant get PUR without a spectrograph, which is considerably more expensive than a PAR meter, which isnt cheap itself. Unless manufacturers start publishing PUR with their fixtures, it's likely we will never know this information. Therefore it will never really factor into our lighting choice.


----------

